# Clear cast acrylic scratching



## Takari (Apr 4, 2016)

Question for those of you who have worked with clear cast acrylic.  I'm finding that it mars very easily.  I made a clear cap and after a few times on and off there is a ring mark on the inside of the cap where it lightly touches the end of the section as the cap is being put on.  The end of the section clears the inside of the cap so it's just touching very lightly as the cap is being aligned to the threads.

I have a commercially made clear pen (TWSBI) and that thing is super durable.  I've banged it around for months and have a hard time finding a mark on it.  It seems to be made out of a much harder plastic than the cast acrylic that I have found available.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2016)

Thoughts

Not all acrylics are created equal. Corian and tru stone are pretty tough and do not scratch as easily. So many different materials out there. Metals will scratch too. I found that Mazzucchelli Cebloplast is also very tough. Today's resins are not the same as years gone by. But when creating pens as we do they are not to be treated as you would a 10 cent Bic. This should be expressed to the client.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 4, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Thoughts
> 
> Not all acrylics are created equal... But when creating pens as we do they are not to be treated as you would a 10 cent Bic. This should be expressed to the client.



Some custom pen buyers are "impulse" buyers, rather than experienced owners of fine writing instruments. For these "impulse" types, a little education, as John suggested, will go a long way. 

Another approach...I have seen some pen designs that incorporate a metal band strategically located at the location where this type of wear will tend to occur. The band can be small, it may still show scratches or marring, but the wear will be less noticeable than if it was all in one small locale over a span of otherwise uniform "plastic".


----------



## Curly (Apr 4, 2016)

I believe the OP is talking about a kitless pen made from clear acrylic rod that is cast rather than the extruded rods. He has made a demonstrator style pen and the polished inside of the cap is showing wear scratches from use. Like the stuff  below.

Plexiglass Acrylic Rod Clear Colored Extruded and Cast Plexiglas Acrylic Rod

TakariMooshi I don't have an ansewer to your question as I haven't played with that stuff before. The manufactured pen might be a "Lexan" type polycarbonate plastic. Similar to the material in face shields and safety glasses.


----------



## Takari (Apr 4, 2016)

Curly is correct.  I am using cast acrylic rod for a kitless.

I just contacted my local plastic supply to ask about poly and was told that cast acrylic is going to be the toughest consumer available material.  Polycarbonate is not clear, at least not as it's available for machining purposes.  It's about 88% transparent.  Cloudy.

SteveG, I might have to use the "hide it under something" method you suggested!  :  )

Thanks for the replies!


----------

